# Big Weather On The Horizon, Bring It!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Is it just me or is this board seriously out of whack? Log out and you see one thing, Log-in and you see something totally different. I would love an advisory if anyone has one as to the status of repair issues here.

*Duck Season End Approaching*

13 Days until the season ends, what a great but challenging one to say the least. We love the challenges and seeing all the faces from all over the US.






We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. www.coastalwaterfowl.com

*Kayak Fishing & Touring Pack Trips*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! www.texaskayaksafari.com

*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! www.seadriftbayfishing.com

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog
*
September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it. www.seadriftbayfishing.com


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: a


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: b


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: c


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: d


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: e


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: f


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: g


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: h


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Reviews & Recs.


----------

